# Ford 8n rebuild/ turf converson



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Family bought brand new in 1952. Sandblasted then painted put turf tires on it and copied pete and put a bicycle speedo on it.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup: Almost as old as me and probably can work a lot harder. Very kewl!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That's Awesome!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Very cool tractor, what do you plan on using for attachments?

I assume it's for a 12v/pto spray rig?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Very cool tractor, what do you plan on using for attachments?
> 
> I assume it's for a 12v/pto spray rig?


That would depend if he's converted it from the original 6v positive ground electrical system or not. 

Me, I'd go PTO but that can be tricky as those tractors did not have a Live PTO, so the pump would stop if the clutch is fully depressed. That style of PTO drive would also turn whenever the tractor was rolling so you would def want some kind of valve to shut it down.

I'd probably just shoot for a self-powered (small engine) mounted (3pt) setup if I was going to spray with her.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya 3pt sprayer 15ft or 7.5ft if folded up. pto pump and yes not having live pto is not ideal but there is a hand operated on/off bypass valve on sprayer. also 3pt fertilizer spreader and also spreaded the kbg seed with it.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looks awesome! Nice job on the bike Speedo! Does it work well? What brand is it?

Although I don't know why you need a smaller spray rig when you have that big guy in the background... two passes with that thing and you would be done! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

Not sure on the brand china special but works well just had to use two magnets across from each other so it would work below 3mph and then divide the wheel circumference in two. Goes a whopping 13.2mph


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very nice :thumbup: You have yourself a very good looking tractor there!!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm surprised nobody said this, but you've got plenty of room to put a TLF sticker on there  Also, that thing looks like it'd go much faster than 13.2 MPH with those street tires hahah


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'm surprised nobody said this, but you've got plenty of room to put a TLF sticker on there  Also, that thing looks like it'd go much faster than 13.2 MPH with those street tires hahah


I'm not sure how fast I'd want to go on an 8N..... :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised nobody said this, but you've got plenty of room to put a TLF sticker on there  Also, that thing looks like it'd go much faster than 13.2 MPH with those street tires hahah
> ...


I'm guessing they ride like a Conestoga Wagon?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


They ride and steer just fine as long as the mechanicals are ship shape. Stopping however.....


----------

